# LED mounting options



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to do something similar to this but couldn't find any options at Home Depot. I want to attach it to the wall beside the tank and have it swivel so I can easily move the light out of the way. Anyone see something like this? All I need is a sturdy, non hideous, L shaped tube...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Talk to Sig (Greg) about how he made his stand. His looks pretty much the same way as the one in the picture and he made it on the cheap.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup I just found his LED thread and that's exactly what i'm looking for. I PM'd him. Thanks!


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*led mount*

I went a different way and only cost about 40

for two lights you could just use a bigger cross bar for an extra 10

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=861810&postcount=33


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I was thinking of using the swing arm from a wall lamp as an option but cost didnt make sense since I'd have to buy the whole light. This one is 14 in and I need 21 inches of extension. I only really need the light to swing out of the way for water changes. An adjustable hanging kit came with my light but mounting to the ceiling wouldn't allow for this unless I used a rail system.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light hanger*

if u make the hanger u show , its pretty strong there are two types of conduit a thin tinny one and a heavier duty type , not sure of names next time I am in home depot I will get the correct name ...
if u attach the conduit to back of stand it will give good support , that is how mine is supported ...
the tool for bending the conduit can be rented . or purchased home depot is super expensive , sayal electronics sells it for a good price cant remember or if u know of a electrician u can prob have it made in five minutes .
I also know of people who have asked elevtricians in home depot or lowes to do it for them ..or if your idea is super simple take the conduit and bend it right in the isle and then go pay for conduit .
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------

